# 12-hour rule compliance



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

JSpira said:


> We'll have more at the two magazines, Executive Road Warrior and The Diesel Driver, once I de-jetlag.


Excellent. I'll look forward to seeing your reports there! :thumbup:


----------

